# Urine Stains on a White Poodle



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've never had a white poodle before and never had to deal with this problem. I do clean her weekly, so it's not a huge issue, but I'm wondering: is this normal? Is it related to diet? How do others deal with this? Should I just wipe her more often?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I avoid any staining on my white dogs by not allowing the hairs on the genitals to be more than 1/4" long. On girls, I literally shave the little pointy vulva with a moser till its naked...same thing on the males...I don't leave any hair on the tip to collect moisture. I have no staining. My white standard is 4 years old and not spayed. So even blood does not accumulate...the underside of her tail gets stained a little but her tail is very full. So if there's hair there, shave it close.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found the opposite to P2P with my papillon - because she has a good wick or "pee string" on her vulva, the urine is directed to the ground away from the coat. She is very fastidious, though, and keeps herself very clean, even when in season. Are the stains urine, or reddish brown from licking?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Basically when her fur dries it gets crispy, and has a red-brown hue in some areas and slightly yellow in others. Do I need to do something different if some of her stains are from licking?

Do you groom that area more frequently to keep the hairs short? I feel like I'm talking about giving my dog a Brazilian or something....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna has a low tail set, holds her hair down unless it's wagging (which is a lot more frequent now) and although I keep the hair on her vulva short, she squashes her tail against it so often the bottom of it is discolored, but not so much. I don't care though lol


----------

